# Missions in exotic locations: when one simply wants to have an adventure



## Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

Missions in exotic and remote conditions can seem like a fun adventure to one who has not actually done this. What must one do to ensure that they do not participate in cross-cultural missions for this reason?

I am wondering if one week 'in the field' without the comforts of the western world would cure this misguided ambition.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 14, 2009)

Why not just go camping?


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, there is a certain romance associated in living in some remote hut in Nepal or Kenya. Someone who is just not suited to such a life would obviously not desire it, but to those who would find some desire in remote living _per se_, it seems that one must not allow _those_ desires to be more than the desire to bring the Gospel to the unconverted, for the glory of God the Father.

What I am asking for is something that would aid the deep and prayerful contemplation that ought occur in someone contemplating such a decision. 

I am not seriously considering this at this time, but since I am in Africa, hearing stories about remote missions is frequent. Indeed, you see Land Rovers all over Cape Town - and not the new green ones but the old beat-up ones. From time to time I imagine what it would be like to take one into the bush to those rural peoples who have not heard the Good News. 

When I consider such things, however non-serious I am at the time, I am aware that I must honestly assess my motivations.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

The romance wears off after one's 5th week with explosive diarrhea.



Here's some further thoughts:

The missionary call does have to do with desire. The person WANTS to go and our desire (which doesn't go away) is the first indication of a missionary call. Paul tells us in other places that desire is important, for if a man desires the office of bishop he desires a good work. So, one's desire should not be discounted.

Then, we must make sure our desire is in accord with God's Word. Missions is in accord with God's Word.


Then, any sort of call is not a solitary call, but will be seconded by the larger body of Christ. If one's desire is one's private desire only and one's home church does not see that one if fitting to go, then this is a strong indication that the missionary call is not present. In Acts 13 it pleased the whole chuch to send out these missionaries, but today some try to go due to their own desires only instead of seeking confirmation from one's church/sending agency.


So, a call is a strong, persistent desire that is in accord with God's Word and seconded by God's Church.



Now, feeling that it would be REALLY COOL to go to an exotic location, might factor into one's desire to go. I would not belittle anyone if they thought that going to an exotic location would be cool, but I would test such a call. If this is merely a passing desire, then we should not listen to it. But God does make our personalities for a purpose and many missionaries like to experience other cultures and I think God fits their personalities for this act of crossing-cultures, which is vitally important, because the cross-cultural aspect is vital in missions. I hate lots of snow, so it is probaly not likely the Lord will call me to Siberia. 


Testing the call: If one has a strong desire to go into missions to an exostic location, they should contact their elders immediately. The elders can then perhaps even send the would-be-missinary on a short term trip to test the calling, making sure this trip is long enough and realistic enough to give the would-be-missionary an accurate picture of what to expect after the first 4-6 weeks in-country.

-----Added 8/14/2009 at 12:34:22 EST-----

p.s. if you really like camping and hiking, I see nothing wrong with finding a spot in the world where you can fulfill the Great Commission AND do these things. These pleasures will help keep you there when the going gets tough.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim said:


> Missions in exotic and remote conditions can seem like a fun adventure to one who has not actually done this. What must one do to ensure that they do not participate in cross-cultural missions for this reason?
> 
> I am wondering if one week 'in the field' without the comforts of the western world would cure this misguided ambition.



I think it's the long haul that is tough. E.g. having the same 2 vegetables for a year. I'd put my money on someone living simply where they are. If they can demonstrate (to themselves and over a lengthly period of time) that they don't need the comforts of the 'civilized world' then they should feel comfort that they will do well elsewhere.

On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with the desire to have an adventure as one element in why someone wants to work abroad and it's presence shouldn't preclude someone from thinking that it might be an actual call.


----------



## Emmanuel (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up on the mission field in Northern Thailand.

Something I observed was that a lot of people who came for short mission trips really wanted a vacation that they would not feel guilty about. As the saying goes, they wanted their cake and to eat it too: going somewhere exotic and saying they were doing it for the Lord.

If someone does more shopping and adventure travel than missions work on a trip, then you might be warranted in suspecting a "baptized vacation."


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim said:


> Missions in exotic and remote conditions can seem like a fun adventure to one who has not actually done this. What must one do to ensure that they do not participate in cross-cultural missions for this reason?
> 
> I am wondering if one week 'in the field' without the comforts of the western world would cure this misguided ambition.



It seems that you might be asking this for yourself. It seems that you want to serve, but you are checking your motives before you embark on a trip. Is that right?

If so, I would encourage you to spend a week or two inthe field and see how you feel afterwards.


----------

